# remembering patching compound name?



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

There was a patching compound that was a powder that would mix with water that would set up rapidly and dry rock hard.

I am not refering to Durhams Water Putty.

I had used it in the early 90's and don't think it is on the market still, as I never see it around.

Does anyone here remember this stuff and the name of it?

thanks


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Durabond?


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

no- that name doesn't ring the bell. thanks though.

I am betting the paint store owners or some older school painters will know...

I can't even recall the packaging.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

also, this would not have been used as a drywall patching compound.

it would have been used for patching multiple layers fast.....and be almost unsandable.

also not refering to Bondo.

no chemical hardener was used.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

this is funny- because I just keep having the conversation with myself


also...I would not be refering to the 90's as old school...I just happened to be using this stuff then, but knew it to be around for sometime prior.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Patch-all?

Synco made it, and it's no longer available.

I miss it too.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

synco rings a bell, but doesn't seem like it.

thanks

I will search for a photo of what you are naming.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

BTW, it came in a yellow 5lb box and 25 pound bags.
If I'd know they were going to discontinue it...I'd have bought a pallet.

Closest I've found is Dap's "web-patch"...but it's not as good.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

ahh- just by searching synko stuff-

I happened on the words "fix-all"

and that was the stuff I am refering


thanks steve-


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

hmmm...what you described sure sounded like:
http://store.283yellow.com/sypaall4lb.html

I'm surprised anyone still carries it. must be old.

Never seen or tried Fix-all.

Pretty close to the same name...not much imagination over at Synco I guess.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I use Rapid-5 spackling compound. Not sure why its called spackle, dries more like a hard joint compound.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yikes, that picture came out BIG.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

rapid 5 looks like good stuff. 

this "fix all" would dry harder than joint compound....almost like bondo, where it is difficult to sand. kind of like cement. now as I am thinking I can envision the box it came in... it was green.

yes, I think the patch all is similar....I recognize that box.


----------



## ComRemodel (Dec 11, 2007)

Any of that stuff is usually just plaster of Paris with a different name. Probably what you are looking for.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Fix-All is the name of the stuff. I couldn't remember this morning and it was driving me nuts.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Patching Compound May Have Contained Asbestos
*Oregon Jury Assesses Over $659,000 in Mesothelioma Case *

*Multnomah County, OR* — A jury determined on June 14, 2004, that a floor installer suffering from the cancer mesothelioma was entitled to over $659,000 due to his on–the–job exposure to asbestos. Plaintiff Morris “Bill” Nagl was first diagnosed with asbestos pleural disease in 2001, and then with malignant mesothelioma and asbestosis in August, 2003. He wanted to fight his cancer, and completed two months of chemotherapy. He then underwent radiation therapy during the summer and fall of the following year. He died from mesothelioma in November 2004 at the age of 80.
Mr. Nagl had lived in Aurora, Oregon, with his wife, Donna. He had three adult children from a previous marriage. He was first exposed to asbestos when he worked in the Oregon shipyards for two, two–month stints before serving in the US Marines Air Corp from 1943–1946. In the Marines, Mr. Nagl served onboard B–25 bomber crews as a gunner over the Pacific. 
Following his military service, Mr. Nagl returned to his home town of Aurora, Oregon, and began working as a mail carrier. On occasion, one of his customers needed some home improvement work done, and he began doing odd jobs to earn some supplemental income. Word spread that Bill Nagl was the man to go to if you needed a new floor installed. Once Mr. Nagl established himself as a floor installer, he went into business for himself, installing floors, and selling floor tile products. Mr. Nagl’s business was called Nagl & Son Floor Covering. Mr. Nagl’s wife at the time, Ruth Nagl, ran the store, and dealt with customers and suppliers. 
Mr. Nagl worked on hundreds of homes in Northern Oregon installing new floors. He used various hazardous asbestos–containing products, including vinyl asbestos floor tile, sheet flooring products, floor leveling compounds, and joint compounds. One of these products was Dowman Fix–All patching compound. Mr. Nagl said he used Fix–All on virtually every job he worked on, both as a floor leveling material and to patch small holes in the walls. 
In the past, Dowman claimed that the only product in which it ever used asbestos was in its 3–T joint compound, and that Fix–All was “asbestos–free.” However, evidence at trial showed that Dowman was receiving more asbestos fiber than what the company claimed was in the 3–T joint compound, and the company was unable to explain where the extra rail car loads of asbestos ended up. Further evidence showed that Dowman used the same mixers in production to mix 3–T joint compound as it did for the Fix–All product. The jury concluded that, even if Fix–All was not asbestos–containing, as Dowman claimed, the product was surely contaminated with asbestos from the mixers. 
Mr. Nagl said he always had a bag of Fix–All in the van. He was not your typical 80 year old man, and was known to still go for bike rides and walks around his property in Aurora, Oregon, even a few months before his death from mesothelioma.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

found a photo thru amazon. and also an intersesting article on asbestos. 

kind of scary. don't know if it is the same product or same manufacturer.

www.amazon.com/1-lb-*Fix-All-Patch-Compound*/dp/B000FPCLAW


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

They re named it to Fix it all.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Also want to add that it is basically junk, never use this on exteriors. Drys to freaking hard - it swells when drying. sucks to sand. 

Pat


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, I will have to contradict you. I don't currently use it, however, I saw some patching miracles done with it.

Maybe it is something you would not use, but in one instance I saw a mighty fine painter use it to patch a door(like a craw space door or one under stairwell) The hole had been in this door for years. This house was owned by a higher up of this property management company-basically one who approved the bills that were sent in to this particular company. So she was thrilled to be saved the money from having to buy a new door and she found great appreciation for seeing this small feat right before her very eyes.

happy painting to you!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sagebrush,

just looked up the MSDS of Fix-it-all:


Ingredient OSHA-PEL ACGIH-TLV
Calcium carbonate 15 mg/m³ (total); 5 mg/m³ (resp) 10 mg/m³
Silica, crystalline, quartz
((10 mg/m3)/(%SiO2+2) TWA (resp));
((30 mg/m3)/(%SiO2+2) TWA (total));
((250)/(%SiO2+5) mppcf TWA (resp)) 0.025 mg/m³


correct me if I am wrong, but calcium carbonate is lime. No, not slacked lime from which lime plaster is made by adding water, but lime as in what is extracted from limestone to calcify and to make quick lime


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I can't correct you on anything.

I was just jostling my memory and stumbled over other information. I am not worried about asbestos in what I would have used in the past.

Thanks for the info.


----------

